# Aus XML Datei Objekte erstellen...



## ARadauer (5. Aug 2009)

Ich hab früher schon ein paar mal mit dom und mit stax gearbeitet. Jetzt kommt wieder mal einen Kleinigkeit zu diesem Thema auf mix zu...

Ein einfaches xml File


> <kunde>
> <name>A</name>
> <alter>21</alter>
> ....
> ...



Da müsste es doch eine einfache Möglichkeit geben, dass ich mir aus diesem xml die struktur extrahier und mir dann meine Java Objekte und gleich einen Parser generier... 
was gibt es da für Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Noctarius (5. Aug 2009)

Zum Beispiel: JAXB oder EMF


----------



## ARadauer (5. Aug 2009)

sehr fein danke


----------



## Noctarius (5. Aug 2009)

Die Antwort steht übrigens unter Beerware License ;-)

Krieg ich jetzt auch eins deiner gesammelten Biere?


----------

